# Black & White Checkered Flooring



## Jarmmy (Sep 22, 2011)

Just wanted to let you all know that we sell continuous vinyl 
black/ white checkered (checkerboard) flooring for garage floors,
and trailers.  We are on eBay or you can call direct.  Don't get 
caught installing individual sticky squares that pull up within months!

We've been selling this floor for 7 years strong! 

We have 2 eBay user id's: CRAFT ENTERPRISES & TIKITOESCA

Best price out there! Email me for specs and more details.

Comes in 12' width or 8' width
each black/white square is 9"
true white/black NO marble lines
Receive within 7-10 business days
Ships from the east coast

Call for a shipping quote
805-479-8454

Price is per linear ft. not sq. ft.

$10.99 per LINEAR FT
For example:  common 2 car garage measures 20' x 25' 
you would need a roll 12' x 51'  (1 extra foot for pattern allowance)
Price drops down to $9.00 per ft for any roll over 36'.
You would install 2 pieces and have one seam.  Seam sealer
will bond the seam to seamless.  Average home improvement
vinyl flooring adhesive glue is used to apply floor. 

Pricing our example would be:  $9.00 x 51' = $459.00
ships freight approximately $180-$265 depending on your address.

Our smaller 8' width can travel regular FedEx Ground as low as $45 to ship!

CALL FOR MORE INFO
805-479-8454  PACIFIC TIME ZONE

:thumbsup:
Michele Craft
805-479-8454
CRAFT ENTERPRISES
[email protected]
Check out our eBay store: and do a search for CHECKERED
http://stores.ebay.com/tikitoes?refid=store 

View attachment 2006_1202thefloor0055.jpg


View attachment ECSstaff.jpg


----------



## tectonicfloors (Oct 12, 2011)

I love painted floors. Just started painting floors in my older home. On my third room and decided to paint it a darker color but may have to do it again in a lighter color as I feel the room looks way too dark. Any suggestions how I can lighten this up without repainting the whole room. Thank you for wonderful painted floor inspiration.


----------



## Jarmmy (Jan 25, 2012)

Still selling this strong... The link is broken above to you directly to see it.  However you can call direct to order!  We accept all major credit cards and Paypal.  We are PowerSellers on eBay and this is our best seller!  805-479-8454 M-F  9am - 5pm PST.  Ships from the EAST COAST.  Thanks!

Michele Craft
Craft Enterprises
[email protected]


----------



## widesheds (Jan 30, 2012)

The black and white flooring does provide a very refreshing effecting. The finishing also looks quite smooth and that just adds to the texture. The pics that you provided just provides a better idea about how it would on the whole.


----------



## RaceDeck (Feb 23, 2012)

HI
We manufacture a 'patent' high-gloss modular flooring called TuffShield. Super durable, easy to install and looks pretty awesome. And as always, GR members get deals :thumbsup:
http://www.racedeck.com/tuffshield.html 

View attachment garage-floor-tiles-tuf_3.jpg


----------



## havasu (Feb 23, 2012)

That floor would look better if those junky cars weren't spoiling the view!


----------



## Jarmmy (Jun 28, 2012)

http://www.checkeredfloor.com


----------

